# Fighting rash, rawness, jockitch......



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

So what's the secret to not getting any of the above mentioned on and around my tiddly bits? I clean regularly, apply powder before a ride, I wear Canari cotton like padded shorts which I remove shortly after a ride. What am I doing wrong?!??! This is driving me nuts!


----------



## JBA (Feb 16, 2012)

I would try a better pair of shorts with a higher grade chamois, also some chamois cream.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

what are cotton like padded shorts? There should be no cotton. You need wicking materials, either synthetics or wool.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

hydrocordozone (forgive spelling) cream from any drug store. Get generic brand. I ride where it is really humid and I find the humidity is the problem. This stuff is great. I also use Butt'er Butter.


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*You are always going to experience some form of what you listed.*

There is no getting around that. 

The key is finding what is acceptable and what you are able to deal with after the ride. 

I have never used chamois butter, powdered before rides (I have never even heard of this - this could be the cause of some of your issue) but have always made it a point to ride only in bike shorts. As a messenger, we would ride around in them 8-10 hours a day, without ever having a problem. 

On a few 7 day tours I have done, the first 2 days are the killers. Once you get past those first 2 days you pretty much have an iron ass. One ride was 100 miles each day. I ended up with raw patches on my sit bones. I dealt with them as they happened, mainly just dealing with the pain for the first hour or so of riding. Your mind takes you away from the pain after a bit and you never even think about it again. After they healed (during the 7 days), there was nothing that bothered me any more on that ride. 

Vary your positioning a lot. Wear shorts that fit. Switch things up when there is discomfort but realize that there will always be some discomfort.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It sounds like a fungus to me

I've experiened jock itch, due to cycling, for years and finally went to the doctor..

He recommended athletes foot spray.... the fungus in athletes foot is the same fungus as jock itch.

I used it for two weeks( still rode everyday) and no more itching... It stings the first few applications but eventually the rash and redness go away.... I apply it morning and night..... I wish I knew this 5 years ago...

Clean shorts goes without saying....


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

They aren't cotton, but they aren't the shiny material either. They're Canari brand from Academy Sports, yes, I need a better quality pair of shorts.

As for the rawness and chaffing, it's not on my bum but my "Longfellow" if you will. There and the creases my my thighs. 

So is powdering a bad idea that may be causing the negative affects?


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> It sounds like a fungus to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Athletes foot spray? Sounds pretty dangerous, wouldn't it burn?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> It sounds like a fungus to me
> 
> I've experiened jock itch, due to cycling, for years and finally went to the doctor..
> 
> ...


I've had the same issue from time to time.

All chamois cremes I've seen have anti-bacterial properties to them, which actually is bad for fungal "Jock-Itch" infections. So with this in mind, I make my own chamois creme using a basic creme and mix in foot powder for fungal protection.

Since switching to this...no problems either on the trainer in the winter or on the bike in the summer.


----------



## Roasty (Mar 22, 2012)

Schneiderguy said:


> hydrocordozone (forgive spelling) cream from any drug store. Get generic brand. I ride where it is really humid and I find the humidity is the problem. This stuff is great. I also use Butt'er Butter.


if u have jockitch (which is due to fungus), u shouldnt be applying hydrocortizone (steroid cream). in some cases, it will exacerbate the fungal infection.

try antifungal creams like miconazole. if that doesnt work, u can try other antifungals like terbinafine. last resort is good duration of oral antifungal meds (but these do come with their own set of problems.. some require liver and kidney function monitoring, so please consult your doctor before trying any of this).

it does take a long duration of treatment, but persistence is key when treating fungal infections.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

Try speaking with a doctor.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try some butter if it is chaffing . I never ride without it.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

It really sounds like jock itch. As already posted, it's athlete's foot on your junk. It's easily treated. Almost all athlete's foot medecines are also sold as jock itch cures, but they are the same thing. Lamisil and Lotrimin are two of the best. Go to Walgreen's or Rite Aid and use on your junk as directed every time you get out of the shower, and keep washing your shorts regularly. In a few weeks it will be gone. It's an easy cure - you'll kick yourself for not taking care of it sooner.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Ppopp!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this is my problem. Cheap Canari shorts. This really posses me off since I don't have money to buy another pair right now.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like you have something nasty going on with your thumb too! May want to spray that fungus spray all over. Joking aside, better shorts won't cure jock itch although they may help prevent it in the future. Get the rash under control with some anti-fungal stuff, get a better pair of shorts and keep everything clean and you'll likely be OK


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Heading to the store now to get something. 

Can I still ride and clear this up or should I stop till it's fine?


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Heading to the store now to get something.
> 
> Can I still ride and clear this up or should I stop till it's fine?


cut back a bit on riding until it's gone

and get some DZ Nuts or something similar - http://www.dz-nuts.com/


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

onespeed said:


> You are always going to experience some form of what you listed. There is no getting around that.



FYI, to the OP....it's never happened to me. None of those issues, ever. No creams, either. Just didn't want you to think it's always the case.

**


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

After upping my mileage, getting some irritation, and searching some of these threads, I took a look at some active ingredients and bought this.

Comforts for Baby - Product

Same stuff in it, priced for young families, and available at my grocery store. What's not to like?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I settled on Lotramin. Wish me luck!


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 9, 2011)

Best stuff ever (for 90% of all typical skin problems): *Sudocrem *

h**p://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudocrem

Tried and trusted for over 70 years, works agains rash, funghi, innfections, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

What pisses me off is that I've only been cycling for a few months, I finally buy some cycling shorts thinking I did good and they turn out to be totally useless because they are 92% cotton and cause me to have jock itch. Now I'm out the money on them and can't afford a better pair right now and I really hate to miss riding and lose all that I've worked so hard for.
F-U Canari brand crap!!!


----------



## JBA (Feb 16, 2012)

For a new pair check out performance bibs or shorts, pretty cheap and good quality in my experience. Still riding on a pair a year old. I would have more, but the weight keeps falling off.

Link


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a pair of Canari brand shorts I picked up at REI. Not terrible, although they don't stay put that well.

If you have to do a do-over anyway, bib shorts!

My team was wearing Voler last year. They often have some pretty good clearances on their web site. Beware some of the colors - the light blue on the shorts made from overstock fabric is a lighter, more saturated color than I expected, very superhero.


----------



## JBA (Feb 16, 2012)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> What pisses me off is that I've only been cycling for a few months, I finally buy some cycling shorts thinking I did good and they turn out to be totally useless because they are 92% cotton and cause me to have jock itch. Now I'm out the money on them and can't afford a better pair right now and I really hate to miss riding and lose all that I've worked so hard for.
> F-U Canari brand crap!!!


If you did get them at REI, you should be able to return them. REI Return Policy


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

JBA said:


> If you did get them at REI, you should be able to return them. REI Return Policy


I bought them from Academy Sport.

I'm exchanging them today, with my receipt, for some better ones made of the correct material.


----------



## mallettk (Apr 25, 2012)

I switched to better quality shorts and it helped out a ton!


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

the shorts didn't cause you to have jock itch. they may have contributed because they don't wick away as much moisture, and fungus likes warm, moist areas. if you are prone to fungal skin conditions you really have to wash as soon as you get off the bike. don't eat first, don't take a nap, don't wait at all. it's as simple as that. it's not enough to just take the shorts off.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrcookie said:


> the shorts didn't cause you to have jock itch. they may have contributed because they don't wick away as much moisture, and fungus likes warm, moist areas. if you are prone to fungal skin conditions you really have to wash as soon as you get off the bike. don't eat first, don't take a nap, don't wait at all. it's as simple as that. it's not enough to just take the shorts off.


So can I drive home first or should I peel them off right at the truck?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Clean underwear for the drive home is one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Cheap Canari shorts. This really posses me off since I don't have money to buy another pair right now.


Perhaps you could "scratch" together $30?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_165836_-1___202491


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Get a kilt laddie!*



Drummerboy1975 said:


> So can I drive home first or should I peel them off right at the truck?


That's what kilts are for!


----------



## JBA (Feb 16, 2012)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> So can I drive home first or should I peel them off right at the truck?


Get some good antibacterial soap for that area, it should help. Also make sure you wash your clothes the same day you wear them.


----------



## TrailDogger (Mar 5, 2006)

Could be contact dermatitis. This is due to residual laundry detergent left in your cloths.
Usually we don't sweat enough to reactivate the detergent left in the cloths.
But long ride, long runs, other activity where you sweat and your cloths get wet and are in contact with your body can irratate your skin. This iratation mimics fungal jock itch.
Solution is double rinse your cloths and use a baby type detergent like dreft or baby all or ivory.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

And the plot thickens.


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

Roasty said:


> if u have jockitch (which is due to fungus), u shouldnt be applying hydrocortizone (steroid cream). in some cases, it will exacerbate the fungal infection.
> 
> try antifungal creams like miconazole. if that doesnt work, u can try other antifungals like terbinafine. last resort is good duration of oral antifungal meds (but these do come with their own set of problems.. some require liver and kidney function monitoring, so please consult your doctor before trying any of this).
> 
> it does take a long duration of treatment, but persistence is key when treating fungal infections.


The last time I had an itch that bad 'down there' was.....long ago. This time, must be jock itch or fungal infection (tinea cruris). Those little dermatophytes are a pain in the @$$ and balls.

Getting good results so far with clotrimazole cream - after a few days of treatment. It's OTC (over the counter = no prescription necessary). Package says it could take 2 weeks to clear-up but initial effectiveness was so good that it will be easy to stay the course until it's resolved.

This thread was helpful in self-diagnosis and selecting a treatment.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Superd222 said:


> The last time I had an itch that bad 'down there' was.....long ago. This time, must be jock itch or fungal infection (tinea cruris).  Those little dermatophytes are a pain in the @$$ and balls.
> 
> Getting good results so far with clotrimazole cream - after a few days of treatment. It's OTC (over the counter = no prescription necessary). Package says it could take 2 weeks to clear-up but initial effectiveness was so good that it will be easy to stay the course until it's resolved.
> 
> This thread was helpful in self-diagnosis and selecting a treatment.


A timely thread dredge, as I have been fighting a case of junk fungus for the past week. I think I have it under control but after every ride (its been super hot and humid here) it come back with a fury. I am hitting with 2 different types of anti-fungal creams and a spray. I don't want to take time off the bike if at all possible


----------

